# Cyprus Expat Life Insurance



## chris490 (Oct 14, 2012)

Life Insurance for Brit Expats In Cyprus

New to the forum so Hi everyone, I hope this proves to be an invaluable source of information.

We are two 54 year olds, good health, non-smokers residing in Cyprus (have yellow slips) and want to get Life Insurance to cover the obvious possibilities ahead. However I've searched various sites and haven't yet come up with any suitable possibilities. Can anyone please advise.

Many thanks 

C490


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Chris
As far as I am aware there are no British (or dependant territories) companies that will offer life assurance to expats in Cyprus. The last company that offered this was Friends Provident International and they stopped providing cover about 2 years ago due to low volumes of sales and the increasing burden of regulation in providing cross border insurance in EU. 

Garry


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

GSmith said:


> Hi Chris
> As far as I am aware there are no British (or dependant territories) companies that will offer life assurance to expats in Cyprus. The last company that offered this was Friends Provident International and they stopped providing cover about 2 years ago due to low volumes of sales and the increasing burden of regulation in providing cross border insurance in EU.
> 
> Garry


Does this suggest that a life insurance policy taken out in the UK will be invalid if the policyholder becomes a Cyprus resident?

Pete


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> Does this suggest that a life insurance policy taken out in the UK will be invalid if the policyholder becomes a Cyprus resident?
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete.

No that would not be the case. Insurers assume the risk based on the facts at the outset of the policy and as long as it was not your intention to move abroad at that time and you disclosed all other material facts like state of health, smoker, drinker etc. the policy will be valid. If you have such a policy and you changed your address and notified the company that you live abroad, the company would be duty bound to inform you if your cover ceased.

Hope this helps

Garry


----------

